# Affordable Vintage Chronographs



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Evening all,

I noticed the 70s chronographs thread and was stunned at how nice some of the watches were. I'd love something that looks similar to this:










I recognize that the watch above is probably way out of my price range.

Are there any makes or models out there that I could get for around Â£200? The Citizen bullhead is too small for my 7.75" wrist so I'd need something 40mm+ ideally and I have noticed a lot of them are (quite rightly) very valuable watches that can easily top Â£800+

I might be asking too much but if you've got any thoughts or help in my search I'd be very greatful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I sold a 60's/70's LATOR two register chronograph a few weeks ago for Â£170. That was a seriously cheap forum price, but they are still out there under Â£300.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Kev, I shall bear LATOR in mind.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

I love that one too!

Have a search for Zodiac Sea Dragon. Newer quartz pieces, but they've got that retro feel to them.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> I got a 1970,s mervos chrono valjoux 7733 for sale


I got a 1970,s mervos chrono valjoux 7733 for sale 40 mm


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep an eye on ebay (searching for valjoux 7733 / 7734). I picked that one up for a lot less than Â£200 although I took a bit of a chance as this was the sellers pic


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Have a look at the Seiko 6138

Loads of different designs available, with many of them easily bought for Â£200


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

How about something Russian? If you count the 80's as vintage, you could easily get a Poljot, Buran or Sturmanskie with a 3133 movement. Older watches with Swiss Landeron movements can also be quite cheap.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Purchased this of ebay a couple of years ago for under Â£200... they can still be had if you keep an eye out.

Good luck


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

That Kienzle and the Seastar are both fantastic!


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi just to add my bit ! bought a sicura chronograph a while back ( black face white sub dials etc ) payed next to nothing real 70s porn star watch ! whilst helping a mate at an antiques fair a guy enquired about the watch , it wasn't for sale at the time but yep you've guessed it money changed hands , the guy payed silly money for it bit I guess he just wanted it . Coming back to the topic it was a golden age for big bold chronographs , hmmmm feels like its time for another one !!


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks very much for all the great advice, I really appreciate it and I will keep all of your suggestions in mind. Quite excited to search for one as all I've got so far is modern watches. Mutley and cookdamo those are both very nice.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Really liking the Seiko UFO like this at the moment, I need to find one now......................


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

vintage chronographs are quite cheap now ( a good one for 150-200 -valjoux 7733/34 ) , it depends more on the movement /make which way the money goes with the Â£500+ ones either very rare/named models (such as omega etc), made of gold or have a rare movement .

you need to factor in servicing costs with mechanical chronos, getting these serviced will often cost Â£150+ -something you will never recoup .


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Or you could always have one built in 70's style:-



Mike


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

tixntox said:


> Or you could always have one built in 70's style:-
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


....thats one of the case/dial combos i sold on here mike? i know i sold 2 of those cases on here but cant rem who too


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

pugster said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could always have one built in 70's style:-
> ...


I had this one off you Pugster



And built this one myself , defo the most affordable way i found of getting a Valjoux 7750 powered watch , probably not strictly vintage but the movements sort of are


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Naw, ages ago i had 2 of the cases and one of the dials that were used in one of roys chronos (exact ones) , 2 ppl on here bought them.

# found them 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=51984&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

pugster said:


> Naw, ages ago i had 2 of the cases and one of the dials that were used in one of roys chronos (exact ones) , 2 ppl on here bought them.
> 
> # found them
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=51984&hl=&fromsearch=1


Shame I missed out on them , love that case shape


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Mutley said:


> Keep an eye on ebay (searching for valjoux 7733 / 7734). I picked that one up for a lot less than Â£200 although I took a bit of a chance as this was the sellers pic


Good score Mutley - do you want to sell it???

I'd be interested if you do, and happy to pay more than you did for it (I would have PM'd this request to you, but don't have permission to do so yet)

Graham


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought all my bits from Switzerland! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

graybum said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Keep an eye on ebay (searching for valjoux 7733 / 7734). I picked that one up for a lot less than Â£200 although I took a bit of a chance as this was the sellers pic
> ...


Thanks for the comment but not for sale (at the moment)


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Mutley said:


> graybum said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


Sure I can't twist your arm? - it would match the Kienzle clock in my VW Camper!

My email if you want to throw a figure out there - graybum AT gmx DOT com


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Great suggestions guys, I would prefer the cache of owning a 70s watch rather than having one made in that style to be honest.

The search is proving frustratingly fruitless at the moment.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

KO_81 said:


> The search is proving frustratingly fruitless at the moment.


Half the fun is in the chase - hang on in there one will turn up at some point.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Mutley, it's just me being too fussy and impatient. :tongue2:


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

I've reading through this topic and feel the same KO_81. I'd also like to pick up a reasonably priced vintage chrono, does anyone have any pointers towards sites or sellers where these may come up now and then ?


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I've went and gone and done it, Sorna chrono (70s NOS) on the way from Switzerland. Will try to post photos when it arrives.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice one Cactus!


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, the search is over and the watch has arrived.

It's a Seiko 6139-7100 'Helmet' from hippo, a good honest and original example with a few light marks here and there. I am delighted with it, was made in 1977.

I love the monochrome contrast of the brilliant white dial and the jet black markers and hands.

Looks very clean and classy.

Thanks for the advice and suggestions in this thread, you guys are great.

Here she is on my wrist....................


----------

